# Fuel pump control unit ROADSTER



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm attempting to change my 2007 mk2 TFSi 2.0 roadsters fuel pump control module. I've removed the drivers side trim, and can see the control unit (just about), but cannot get to it.

Does anybody know how I can access this to change?

There's seems to be this Bose black block getting in the way and it's impossible to remove from the access point.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't have the answer, but those are great pics and a really good "DIY" project. Any chance of getting you to post more pictures and the step-by-step text for this project? Good start so far! The information in the project would be nice to have for the Forum.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The Audi service manual says:

Caution:
On the TT Roadster, the fuel tank must first be removed before removing the suction-jet pump.


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

So I figured it out. Pretty simple actually!

That black nose block was held in with one more torx screw on the left hand side. Once I removed that screw, I was able to shimmy the black Bose box out. It's a hollow chamber which houses the two speakers, presumably to amplify sound resonance for the low frequency drivers.

































Anyway, once that Bose block was out, the fuel pump was accessible from underneath a black circular plastic cover. The it was a simple plug and play swap for the fuel pump control module.

Car issues seem to be rectified and no CEL after changing thing part (so far).

I wouldn't dare try to change the fuel pump myself! Not brace enough yet!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry, misunderstood your question... thought you wanted to change the entire fuel pump assembly....

Glad the module could be removed just like you did.


----------

